# advice for sempron 3000+ overclocking



## Jr2nd (May 5, 2009)

i hope someone can help as im sorta confused about the overclocking guides given.

my default speed is 1.80ghz, as im not sure how far i can push my beastie id be happy at 2.0ghz is that asking to much? i dont know?

so my default cpu temperature is 35c/96f

so far i've managed to get it up to 1.90ghz which im testing at the moment.

temperature is from 35c/96f to about 38c/100f

my board has these settings
----
[cpu, pcie Sync] 211 <-- gives 1.90ghz speed, default is 200
[pcie freq] 105

is there a difference with cpu pcie Async?
----

then it has **

(these are on auto)
proc max multiply x9 1800
proc max volt 1.45


this is where im confused, do i just test with the first bit? or the ** ? i dont know.. any advice is welcome!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

not sure about semprons but the pcie is generally at 100.

Do you have an aftermarket cooler or just the stock one?

what powr supplie do you have and the rest of your system specs would be handy too.

I ask this because it's not a good idea to overclock alot with stock heat sinks.

you need to change the FSB try 210 then stress test with a program like prime95 but you need to tell us your specs before doing the above.


----------



## Jr2nd (May 5, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> not sure about semprons but the pcie is generally at 100.
> 
> Do you have an aftermarket cooler or just the stock one?
> 
> ...


specs:
amd sempron 3000+
1.90ghz {default 1.80ghz}
1ghz ram
9600gt +512
xp pro
psw 650w (for the 9600gt)

aftermarket cooler? if you mean fans? got a big heatsink and big fan, and a back panel fan. hd has a fan also, there's a spot for a fan on the front i was thinking of adding one there also.

which pcie? this one? "[pcie freq] 105"? its auto(coloured out) set when i change the other pcie and doesnt allow me to play with it.

i read somewhere amd's max overclocking SHOULD be 10%? if thats so would that be setting the [cpu, pcie Sync] 218? from 211 ie 10% of 1.8ghz(default) or im i off the track? lol

as for stress testing? i've been doing that for the past few days and its been ok, trying it on CPU intensive games etc.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

By aftermarket cooler (CPU cooler) I mean is it one you bought seperately or is the one that came with the cpu?

pcie is the speed of the graphics card on the bus, this should be or is normally 100 and there should be away to change it.

You should be changing the FSB and I have never heard that all you can overclock an AMD to is 10% all CPUs are different even the ones that come of the same die when they are being manufactured.

You should be stress testing with prime95 or Orthos not some games regardless of how cpu intensive they are. When you are overclocking you are not just changing the speed of the processor you are changing the speed of the front side bus or FSB.

The FSB is connected to the CPU, Graphics card and RAM amongst some other stuff but the CPU and RAM and Graphics card setting are the most important things to be worried about when overclocking read the thread at the top of the overclocking forum called if you are new to overclocking read here.


----------



## Jr2nd (May 5, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> You should be stress testing with prime95 or Orthos n.


sorry for the late and stupid question, but im not sure what i do with them?

just let them run for about 6hrs? (trying prime95)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Based on what I've read I don't think you should OC at all. It takes a deep and through understanding of your hardware and knowledge of the limits it has to OC.


----------



## Jr2nd (May 5, 2009)

ebackhus said:


> Based on what I've read I don't think you should OC at all. It takes a deep and through understanding of your hardware and knowledge of the limits it has to OC.


damn that sounds like an insult -.- (your to stupid, dont do it!) lol

i've overclocked before just not on an AMD, did my old p2 from from 266mhz - 415mhz, im just a little rusty.

besides its been working fine with the extra .10 speed boost.


----------

